# Jamaica Skylines



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

I am a newbie on this site, however i will be posting pictures of Two Skylines from jamaica and a Evo 9.

The Black Skyline R33 GTST 
The White Skyline R33 GTR
The Red Evo 9 MR

I hope you enjoy the pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The pictures are not working for me.

and Welcome.


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

MacGTR said:


> The pictures are not working for me.
> 
> and Welcome.


Thanks for the welcome, please retry


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

serial said:


> Thanks for the welcome, please retry


Now i can see them! Nice GTST there. Looks very mean in all black.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice!

I reckon we need to organise a meet in Jamaica!


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

ru' said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I reckon we need to organise a meet in Jamaica!


I guess the Skyline Owners of Jamaica would love that  We have a couple R32, R33 and R34. The world fastest man Asafa Powel also own a Skyline in Jamaica


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

Major Plans are been made for the R33 GTST

-Greddy Intake Manifold with Q45 Trottle Body
-HKS Exhaust Manifold
-T51 Turbo with 44mm Wastegate
-Haltech E11v2 
-660cc Injectors
-Blitz Front Mount Intercooler with 3'' Piping to Intake
-Aquamist water Injection
-Engine Oil Cooler and Diff Cooler

This is my first skyline and i hoping to get aleast 400RWHP on the stock motor before going Piston, Rods, Cams, Headgasket, etc


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice, although I reckon they should be called Skyleans over there


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> Nice, although I reckon they should be called Skyleans over there


I wonder why would you say such thing, we are english speaking country


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

what kit does that black r33 have?????????????


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that black GTST is AWESOME

best of the 3 there

looks like a great spec list also


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

serial said:


> I wonder why would you say such thing, we are english speaking country


You don't say :runaway: 

It was a play on words, never mind


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

pitbull said:


> what kit does that black r33 have?????????????


Hey Pitbull, i think this kit was built here in Jamaica. it is just the front bumper, Gril and the GTR rear spoiler that was added.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Serial,where in Jamaica are you.


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

plumwerks said:


> Hey Serial,where in Jamaica are you.


Kingston


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

looks really good


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

awesome cars serial well done how about sending me some killamanjaro/sturmars tapes to listen lol:chuckle:


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

bobwoolmer said:


> awesome cars serial well done how about sending me some killamanjaro/sturmars tapes to listen lol:chuckle:


:flame: 
Check on this website for Reggae video old and new
WatchMi - Free Caribbean Videos


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

the bumper on the GTS33 is really nice, what is it?


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

serial said:


> Kingston


That's where im originally from:thumbsup: My uncle has a house up Red Hill. I didn't know they allowed Skylines over there now. How do you cope with all the massive pot holes??? Cars look awesome mate


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

serial said:


> Kingston


I thought it was,looks like Beverly hills or maybe hope pastures.


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

plumwerks said:


> I thought it was,looks like Beverly hills or maybe hope pastures.


You are corret about Hope Pastures in fact College Green :clap: What kind of skyline do you have?


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

Aphid said:


> That's where im originally from:thumbsup: My uncle has a house up Red Hill. I didn't know they allowed Skylines over there now. How do you cope with all the massive pot holes??? Cars look awesome mate


Pot Holes are all around however i must say that most major roads ok. I only drive the skyline on weekend as i drive a SUV in the week. there are a few skylines in Jamaica not many. Mostly R32 and R33 are here. We have a Few R34 GTT also. However trust me the Evo and Sti Boys are running some serious time here in Jamaica.

We have some cars in Jamaica that never went to the USA. Skylines, turbo starlet and Plusar GTIR are just to name a few.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

serial said:


> You are corret about Hope Pastures in fact College Green :clap: What kind of skyline do you have?


I am Jamaican,but havn't been home in a long while now.
I presently have a Nissan Fairlady Z(300zx tt), I will be getting a GTR early next year.I'm presently bringing the Z up to Jamaican standards 450-500 whp,you know the drill,stock or near stock just wont do at all.


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

A friend of mine has a really fast 650WHP Fairlady 300Z in St Mary. I really do not know much about is setup however i can tell you this car pull some serious numbers on the dyno. you need to take a trip back home lots of improvements going on. I race at dover raceway st ann's bay from time to time. I will post some pictures shortly.


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

My Race Car Shell being sent to SandBlast.








Pictures After Sand Blast








Pictures After getting the Shell epoxie Primed to prevent rust








Car Colour is now on and my Tuner installing the Management








Test Fitting Body Panels








First time at the Track with my Race Car








This is me getting ready to go on the track








Dyno Sheet at 12psi








Engine Picture


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

loving the evo


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Nice GTST!! wow.. like the black on black look!!


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

I still cannot decide what colour to spray the Brake Caliper in. Please help me out here

1. Black
2. Brembo Red
3. Gold


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

serial said:


> A friend of mine has a really fast 650WHP Fairlady 300Z in St Mary. I really do not know much about is setup however i can tell you this car pull some serious numbers on the dyno. you need to take a trip back home lots of improvements going on. I race at dover raceway st ann's bay from time to time. I will post some pictures shortly.


Yeah I need to get back but that wont be for a little while yet.
Gunter Performance? That's not Steven Gunter's place is it.


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

yes it is. in fact stephen built my race car. do you know him?


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

serial said:


> yes it is. in fact stephen built my race car. do you know him?


Yes,he was one of the more forward thinking guys when I was doing stuff,big on the rally car scene.
Glad to see he has gotten along well.


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

This is the Black Skyline Dyno Sheet @ 13Psi.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

I really love the black one and the EVO is also nice.


----------



## serial (Aug 19, 2007)

Getting a New Paint JOB. Now i just need to stay far from Mechanic.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

That looks good,put some pics up of when it's cleaned and polished.


----------

